# 18ft or 20ft bass boat



## Big Dank (Nov 11, 2012)

In the market for a bass boat wanted to know the pros and cons of each and the cost difference in operating from people who have owned both.Thanks


----------



## tone357 (Nov 11, 2012)

I went from an 18 to a 21 footer and I would not want to go back to an 18 footer. In a boat, you can't have to much space for all of your stuff! In my case, I went from a  Merc 150 to a Yamaha 225 EFI and the oil consumption went through the roof! I was used to going forever before checking the oil on that old 150. I ran out of oil in the 225 shortly after getting it on the water for a few trips. Fuel wise, of course a bigger motor uses more fuel. If you get the 18 footer, you will soon wish you had got the 20.


----------



## Big Dank (Nov 11, 2012)

tone357 said:


> I went from an 18 to a 21 footer and I would not want to go back to an 18 footer. In a boat, you can't have to much space for all of your stuff! In my case, I went from a  Merc 150 to a Yamaha 225 EFI and the oil consumption went through the roof! I was used to going forever before checking the oil on that old 150. I ran out of oil in the 225 shortly after getting it on the water for a few trips. Fuel wise, of course a bigger motor uses more fuel. If you get the 18 footer, you will soon wish you had got the 20.


That's what I'm afraid of just don't want the cost of fishing get to far out of hand.


----------



## riprap (Nov 11, 2012)

You may want to consider what kind of vehicle you have. A 21 footer is pretty heavy. You would most likely have two extra tires and bearings to deal with. Also where you are going to store it. Most garages will not hold a 21 ft. and getting it in the narrow doors is almost impossible. I added on to my garage and had a 10ft door put on there to make it easier. Trying to caddycorner a dual axle is impossible by hand. If you have no problems with all that then you will love fishing out of it. You can always take your foot out of the gas if that matters. My 225 rarely sees past 1/2 throttle anymore after i come out of the hole.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a 20'9" and love it.  I am not sure I would want to go any smaller.  The larger size comes in handy when the waves get up on Lanier


----------



## EugeneT (Nov 11, 2012)

I have what i think is best of both worlds.19.5 stratos with 200 e-tec.Its a 2008with no problems think god.Most tournaments 50 in fuel.Friends of mine with 20+ footers say 100 for a tournament.If i went with a 18 footer it would be a ranger because of the front deck space.


----------



## tone357 (Nov 11, 2012)

Big Dank said:


> That's what I'm afraid of just don't want the cost of fishing get to far out of hand.


If that's the case, I'm afraid you're in the wrong pursuit. Fishing from a full size bassboat is a considerable "investment". To be honest with you, I caught much bigger bass when I was fishing from a a 12 foot jonboat than I ever had since going "big". Like what was mentioned above, you have to take into consideration what you'll be towing with, and more importantly, will it be able to stop the rig. Fishing is rapidly becoming a rich man's sport.

I went through two tow rigs before settling on a Chevy 2500HD. I had a custom garage built to protect my "investments". I use that term lightly because everyone knows these things lose value over time, but I do not plan on purchasing another boat or truck, so I'm doing everything that I can to protect them.  I also added close to $10, 000 in upgrades this year, so yeah it can easily get out hand. Next year, I'm buying very little in regards to fishing equipment, just the basics. I suggest you really think it through before pulling the trigger if you're worried about it getting out of hand.


----------



## Big Dank (Nov 11, 2012)

I plan on spending the initial money on the rig and the vehicle.I also am going to buy the electronics to get started.I'm just trying to see how much difference it is gas towing and running on water there is so I know how much each trip I go out may cost.


----------



## EugeneT (Nov 11, 2012)

tone357 is spot on.The best and cheapest tip is fish with a buddy with a boat.The best part about owning a boat is my convenience. when i want to go i go. But i spend a whole lot more money than my partner. But saying that i love having a fishing partner whos not greedy.Also i run into people with boats often who say they cant find people to fish with.


----------



## Sktr 20i (Nov 12, 2012)

Dank, I used to have a 2000 Skeeter ZX202 with a Yamaha 200HPDI. Great on gas and oil, rode very well and had plenty of storage. Also was long enough that you don't have to worry about hooking or getting hooked by your partner when casting.

Then I went to the Skeeter 20I with a 250HPDI. Great ride, plenty of storage but HORRIBLE on gas good on oil.

Moral of the story, stay in the 200 size motor and you are good to go!!! You won't regret it.

John.


----------



## leemckinney (Nov 12, 2012)

Check out a Stratos 176.  It has a very large deck, within a couple of inches of most 20 footers and cost a lot less.  You cannot put the huge motors on them but you do not need one with this boat.  When the traffic is bad on Lanier, you will need to brace yourself.  That is the only downside that I know of.


----------



## Big Dank (Nov 12, 2012)

Actually a stratos is what I'm going to get trying to decide between the 285 pro xl or the 201 pro xl


----------



## pbmang (Nov 12, 2012)

I run a Skeeter ZX250, which is a 21 foot boat.  Before that I had a Ranger 361V, which is 18ft I believe.  As far as the ride, comfort, fish-ability, etc., it is a night and day difference.  If I had to go back to the 18 foot boat, it would drive me nuts.  My wife doesn't fish or care to, but she does enjoy being on the lake, and even she can tell a big difference.  

As far as costs, that is a pretty big difference as well.  Going from a 150hp outboard to a 250hp can be a pretty big shock to the wallet, but a lot of it is in how you drive the boat.  If you are running wide open all the time, it will cost you a pretty penny.  But, if you stay out of the throttle, they are not too bad on the gas.  My wife and I are on the lake a ton (we live 1/4 mile from the ramp), and I usually stay out of the throttle when we drive, and I still managed to burn 16 gallons of oil so far this year and who knows how much gas.  I never burned that much in the Ranger, but we were also not on the lake as much in the summer because that boat would get beat up so bad in the waves.  That is not the case with the bigger boat and we are able to be out in the "zoo crew" without getting hammered to death.

As far as towing, that is a big difference as well.  I use 2 different trucks to tow.  My normal truck is a 1500 Ram, and it toes the bigger boat pretty well, but you can tell it's much tougher than towing the 18ft boat.  But, when I can, I will use a 3500 diesel Ram, and that truck could care less.  I don't think it made much difference in fuel burn for the diesel, but was noticeable with 1500 gas truck, there is a mpg or two difference.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Nov 12, 2012)

Big Dank said:


> Actually a stratos is what I'm going to get trying to decide between the 285 pro xl or the 201 pro xl



Don't forget the 294xl. That's what I have and it does everything very well. I love passing the 250's with my little 200


----------



## EZ Spin (Nov 12, 2012)

I had a 150 Yamaha on an 18 foot G3 Aluminum Bass and it served me very well for ten years even on lakes bigger than Lanier but it beat the heck out of my back and everything else as it was a rough ride at blast off! Now I have a 20'3'' Nitro Z8 with a 250 Mercury Pro Opti Max and I will never look back/ The only thing is has that I regret is it does not fit in my small garage so I store it up the street. That 250 gets better gas millage and runs an honest 76 MPH GPS (takes perfect conditions to go that fast) but the good news is that is runs 65 extremely comfortably. I have a bad back and hip replacements so I would spend any amount to get the right boat and I will put the ride in my Nitro up against any other boat and it cost about 15,000 or more less than the other brands. PM me or email me at esaldrich@yahoo.com if you want to go for a test ride. Stratus is a good brand and nice looking and fast as well as most of the other brands but I am very happy with my Nitro. What ever you decide make sure you test drive what ever you are looking at before buying! There is too much investment in mes and money to night have he right boat. Blessings! Eric


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 12, 2012)

You might want to consider a 17 ft. Aluminum river boat , they are great for extreme shallow fishing and easy to tow with any small truck. I'm talking about an inboard jet drive.


----------



## Big Dank (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm sure on a bass boat.I love fishing for bass using every type of lure to catch them.I also like crappie fishing I plan on spider rigging off the front.I'm worried about getting a 18ft and wishing I had a bigger boat or getting a 20ft and it cost to much per trip that you don't go that much.Just trying to get input to help make the decision.Thanks


----------



## Dryzdale (Nov 12, 2012)

EugeneT said:


> tone357 is spot on.The best and cheapest tip is fish with a buddy with a boat.The best part about owning a boat is my convenience. when i want to go i go. But i spend a whole lot more money than my partner. But saying that i love having a fishing partner whos not greedy.Also i run into people with boats often who say they cant find people to fish with.



He's tired of fishing and getting whooped  on my boat so he's getting his own. Figured that'll make him a better fisherman.   

Dank you know I love my 18 footer.  

Lake Alatoona 61 miles from home
5-6 gallons of gas each way
+10 gallons of gas on water 
= 22 Gallons of gas
X $3.20 per gallon 
= 70.40 + bait and parking

Having a good friend with a boat, PRICELESS.  Hurry and get yours I need a subsidy.


----------



## striper sniper (Nov 12, 2012)

Bigger for sure. You will regret the small boat. Boats are just like cars. If you are easy on the throttle and dont ride around all over the gas bill isnt to bad. And bigger boats ride smooth and handle so much better.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Nov 12, 2012)

As you know - I fish the big water of Lanier several times a week.   I now have a Ranger 360V with a 150 Merc...extended front deck...and I  have no trouble at all rough water.   I'm not sure what kind of fish you mainly go after - but I'm a shorter boat guy.   I can control it better over deep water structure/cover.   

The 150 Merc....she'll run about 58-60 with one...55 - 57 with 2 guys going fishing.   Plenty of speed for me....I normally keep it around 4500 rpms on long runs and run about 46-48.   It might take an extra 5 minutes to get somewhere - but it saves a ton of money on fuel....plus, you can still talk to your partner without yelling.

My boat takes rough water fine...fishes flat on the water...and is easy to control.  That's all I need...

Just my 2 cents - good luck in your decision.

LJ


----------



## Big Dank (Nov 12, 2012)

You have a good sense of humor Dryzdale.Can't wait


----------



## tone357 (Nov 13, 2012)

Big Dank said:


> I'm sure on a bass boat.I love fishing for bass using every type of lure to catch them.I also like crappie fishing I plan on spider rigging off the front.I'm worried about getting a 18ft and wishing I had a bigger boat or getting a 20ft and it cost to much per trip that you don't go that much.Just trying to get input to help make the decision.Thanks



My cost per trip averages, depending on gas prices is around $90. That's just for fuel. I run a Chevy 2500HD with an 8.1 liter gas sucker, towing a 21 foot Triton. Add breakfast, and lunch it's $100 minimum every time I go. I'm thinking you won't be towing with the type of beast I am, but your fuel costs will be within about $20 of mine. 

Another consideration is, how much running verses fishing you'll be doing. I tend to work an area over verses running from spot to spot. With that being said, I usually put 10 gallons in the boat and hardly ever use all of it.


----------



## pbmang (Nov 13, 2012)

I think a big part of it is how far from the lake you live also.  I figure I spend more gas money in my truck while I'm driving around the boat ramp to launch than actually getting there.  

If you plan on making some long drives, the smaller boat will probably save a decent amount of change over the lifetime of its use.  But, if you would like to come up to Allatoona one weekend, I'd be happy to take you for a day in my boat, so you can get a feel of what driving/fishing from a bigger boat is like.


----------



## Big Dank (Nov 13, 2012)

Man there are some great people on GON.I have had some great offers to fish off others boat and some great advice.Thanks to All.


----------



## Bear 75 (Nov 14, 2012)

What do you need from the boat? 

Big water: 40,000 acres plus, a 20ft+ boat is best. Larger boats handle waves better. I can run 70 mph in 3 ft white caps all day. Hydraulic plate.

Smaller water: 35,000 and less 18-19 ft boat will work just as good. Lakes made up with a lot of rivers (like Sinclair) don't warrent a 20 ft boat. 

Tackle storage: No matter the boat it will have enough storage. If you are fishing a tournament you know what your going to do so you don't need BassPro in the hull. I gear up per season depending on the lake. 

Finances: You can save money different ways! My 21ft BassCat w250, 27p prop gets 3.6 mpg at 6000 rpm's runs 82 mph. At 4500 rpm's I get 63 mph, 53 gallons will last for 7 days of fishing at 4500 rpm's. So if your practicing take it easy. Drive your truck to the closest ramp according to the area you want to fish. I also have a topper on my Tundra and spend the night where I'm fishing, two days fishing for one days gas! 

Additional finances: Oil costs between $20-$30 a gallon, gas additives, $120 for sparkplugs (I do my own maintenenace). Tournaments are near $200. 

When you get a bass rig it affects many other things. It's more like a life change/commitment.      

Tow Vehicle: I have a 2w drive 5.7 ltr Tundra made for the highway. I have fished the Red River in Lousaina, Kissimmee FL, Smith Mountain Lake in VA. There is no reason to buy a HD truck. At 68 mph on the interstate flat level ground Overdrive off I get 13-15 mpg. Boat and motor alone weigh over 2000 lbs, I'll take that all day long. 

  Money with fishing it depends on how you are going to be and what you need. If you must have a HD and go 80 in the interstate, then your gas bill will be twice what mine is. If you have to race to every spot in practice then you will have 4 times the gas bill on the water too. Be smart, pack a lunch, drink water from the gallon jug it's $.99 a gallon. You can really save some money if your smart.  

  Also understand that during a tournament there is no reserve, I do 82 mph to every spot...

 Get the boat that fits what you need best. Let me know if you want to head out some day and look at a BassCat.


----------



## Big Dank (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Bear 75 that's some great info.


----------



## steve lee (Nov 14, 2012)

*Bass cat*



Bear 75 said:


> What do you need from the boat?
> 
> Big water: 40,000 acres plus, a 20ft+ boat is best. Larger boats handle waves better. I can run 70 mph in 3 ft white caps all day. Hydraulic plate.
> 
> ...


It always comes back to bass cat??? If they were so great more people would have them??? Why in a million yrs would any bass fisherman buy a boat with no back storage??? Better yet why would a boat builder even build one???? That's dumb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tone357 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bear 75 said:


> Also understand that during a tournament there is no reserve, I do 82 mph to every spot...



I wonder how many fish you pass by doing 82mph.


----------



## steve lee (Nov 14, 2012)

*???*



tone357 said:


> I wonder how many fish you pass by doing 82mph.


prolly more than he weighs in


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2012)

steve lee said:


> It always comes back to bass cat??? If they were so great more people would have them??? Why in a million yrs would any bass fisherman buy a boat with no back storage??? Better yet why would a boat builder even build one???? That's dumb!!!!!!!!!



I had to look on their website cause I didn't believe it. Wow. I hope your partner isn't going to bring much or it's going to be in the floor. Im my ranger I have all my life jackets, weigh bags, snacks, tools, jumper cables...behind the drivers seat. My fishing partners put their tackle bags, rainsuit, whatever in the passenger side. Floor stays clean all day besides the 20 worms I have tried all day and the net.


----------



## steve lee (Nov 14, 2012)

*hmmmmm*




riprap said:


> I had to look on their website cause I didn't believe it. Wow. I hope your partner isn't going to bring much or it's going to be in the floor. Im my ranger I have all my life jackets, weigh bags, snacks, tools, jumper cables...behind the drivers seat. My fishing partners put their tackle bags, rainsuit, whatever in the passenger side. Floor stays clean all day besides the 20 worms I have tried all day and the net.



thank you.........c my avitar!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2012)

steve lee said:


> thank you.........c my avitar!!!



But but but...it rides better, cheaper,faster than a...


----------



## Big Dank (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey GON members I just wanted advice about the difference in operating cost between the 2 size boats please leave your brand bash to another thread I'm sure I'm not the only one with this dilemma.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 14, 2012)

18 Vs 20 ft may also govern the type (cost) of your tow vehicle.  I tow an 18 footer with a Jeep Grand Cherokee.  I would want something like a truck with a longer wheelbase for towing anything much longer - weight considerations aside.


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 14, 2012)

Big Dank, you ask 2 people their opinion you will get 3 different answers.  I have a 185 and my buddy has a 21 ft.  there is a huge differences in the weight when I pull his boat.  His boat suck down the gas.  but it does have larger casting decks.  Like others have said if you have to tow a boat a long way and are fishing and lake other than Lanier or Eufula alot it is cheaper to fish out of the smaller boat.  You just have to make the decision and be happy with that decision.  Good luck.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2012)

tone357 said:


> I wonder how many fish you pass by doing 82mph.



Probably just as much as you pass at 20. I don't have a fast boat but I never understood why people with slow boats ALWAYS say this. Truth if the matter is that I CAN see benefits of having a fast boat. Could you please tell me a single advantage you have with a slow boat?

Mine is better than yours & I really feel a need to justify it


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2012)

I have not spent any more money in gas on the water from a 175hp to a 225hp. After your initial investment on the boat, the only thing you need to worry about is your tow vehicle and where you are going to store the rig. If storage is not an issue then the vehicle would be my only thing. My F-150 did fine with my 19 ft hydra sport and ok with my 21 ft ranger. IMO, the larger transmssion and tow rating of a 250 or 2500 will serve you well pulling long distances. I don't care what engine you have it takes fuel to make power. If you have hills to climb, which all roads do, then you are going to burn plenty of it. Time on the water is priceless, but time on the side of the road...


----------



## BowShooter (Nov 14, 2012)

Fast boat slow boat its all about what you like and how much YOU want to spend. All i can say is they all make good boats ranger, skeeter basscat tritons etc. Each one is going to have there own downfall.


----------



## steve lee (Nov 14, 2012)

*ranger*



Rusty Shakleford said:


> I will ever own a basscat because they are hideous IMO but I don't buy a boat for my co angler, I buy a boat for me. Maybe if the coangler dishes out part of the $50k I would be more concerned about their comfort in the back of MY boat. But what would I know, I don't have a ranger...


well the thing is its not about a ranger? its about being practical,and thats far from it!!! i chose my boat because it was to me the best all around boat for me! but i only fish with a select few so when they go we have plenty of room in the floor......... to cull!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2012)

steve lee said:


> well the thing is its not about a ranger? its about being practical,and thats far from it!!! i chose my boat because it was to me the best all around boat for me! but i only fish with a select few so when they go we have plenty of room in the floor......... to cull!


Is it really practical to spend what these rigs cost to go catch & throw back little green fish? You CANNOT throw the word practical out with anything to do with a bass boat. Nothing is practical about them & that is the ONLY thing they all have in common. Who cares what other people run? You sure do throw out some low blows though. Keep on cullin' brother...


----------



## steve lee (Nov 14, 2012)

*sorry dank*

this got way off!!!! buy what u like who cares what it is?we dont have to pay for it!! do yourself a favor ride in a few before you take the plunge!! im not gonna sit here and say my boat is the best.what makes a boat the BEST?it floats and runs!! buy what you feel is right for you dont worry what anybody says or thinks!!!!!


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 14, 2012)

This is mild , if you go to Fl. Sportsman forum and ask what is the best boat to buy it gets real ugly very fast.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> This is mild , if you go to Fl. Sportsman forum and ask what is the best boat to buy it gets real ugly very fast.



That's easy to solve though....this is the baddest boat period in the salt!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=379437


----------



## steve lee (Nov 14, 2012)

*?*



Rusty Shakleford said:


> For sure. It's just funny in the bass boat world that basscat guys get under ranger guys skin because they're the only ones who give them a run for their money by justifying their choice & hyping it up


hey, its not about a run for the money its about if i had to sell my boat right now???? i promise the first person to walk up would buy it because its CLEAN!!! its not a ragged out - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -! thats all im concerned about is getting the most out of it if i have to sell it!lets see him sell a bass cat to the first person that walks up! IF somebody walks up?


----------



## larry foster (Nov 14, 2012)

Well - I think I have been in them all and the best riding boat I have ever been in is a 520 Ranger. I have a Ranger but not a 520. I have probably owned 15 or so new boats of different brands and when you get ready to sell you will be amazed at the difference having a Ranger is.


----------



## steve lee (Nov 14, 2012)

*hmmmm*



larry foster said:


> Well - I think I have been in them all and the best riding boat I have ever been in is a 520 Ranger. I have a Ranger but not a 520. I have probably owned 15 or so new boats of different brands and when you get ready to sell you will be amazed at the difference having a Ranger is.


well......another voice of reason?imagine that?


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2012)

larry foster said:


> Well - I think I have been in them all and the best riding boat I have ever been in is a 520 Ranger. I have a Ranger but not a 520. I have probably owned 15 or so new boats of different brands and when you get ready to sell you will be amazed at the difference having a Ranger is.


Market is flooded with rangers. See the dates on the BBC rangers for sale page. Then look at the non cookie-cutters (same price as rangers)& see how long they last. Strokers, ally's, gamblers, LCB, even bullets & blazers.
I'm all for liking what you got but Ranger & BCB guys try too hard


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2012)

steve lee said:


> well......another voice of reason?imagine that?



Could you tell me the difference between Ranger, Triton, Stratos & Champs again? Are you a Chevy guy or GMC guy?


----------



## larry foster (Nov 14, 2012)

Never had to advertise mine - I have people waiting for me to sell it. It could be because I dont rag it out and also I am very choosy who fishes with me. I treat others boats as mine and expect the same in return


----------



## larry foster (Nov 14, 2012)

I could probably tell and learn you a lot but as the older I get the more I realize that most of the youngsters know more than me so I let them go on their merry way. Nothing like learning from mistakes.


----------



## larry foster (Nov 14, 2012)

As for the cute remark about trucks I have only made my living in the car business for 40 plus years


----------



## steve lee (Nov 14, 2012)

*your right*



Rusty Shakleford said:


> Could you tell me the difference between Ranger, Triton, Stratos & Champs again? Are you a Chevy guy or GMC guy?


you are 1000% correct not any difference in the boats just the person standing on the front deck!!!!!


----------



## larry foster (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I dont sell cars for a living or buy boats for investments but you do seem to be quite a wise guy. I have had tritons, rangers ,skeeters, ventures and ect. I also dont need myself pumped up about catching fish to feel good. So have a nice nite and buy what thye - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - you want. I DID!!! Only you have to pay for it. Thats why they make different brands


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2012)

steve lee said:


> you are 1000% correct not any difference in the boats just the person standing on the front deck!!!!!



Exactly


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 14, 2012)

Have any of y'all seem the new Ranger Carbon 520. I don't own a Ranger but that is the finest bass boat I've seen. I realize its about 75000.00 bucks. I know you can catch fish out of a Jon boat so don't go there.


----------



## Big Dank (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow you guys really hijacked and see wrecked this thread.Some of us novice just want advice without all your personal mess.


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> Have any of y'all seem the new Ranger Carbon 520. I don't own a Ranger but that is the finest bass boat I've seen. I realize its about 75000.00 bucks. I know you can catch fish out of a Jon boat so don't go there.



I like the new step ups to each deck. That front deck is awesome. I like mine cause it's the 520 few months til paid off edition.


----------



## suuntov (Nov 14, 2012)

Great ideas guys thanks for the input...after a windy day on lanier on my 18 flat bottom I'm thinking something bigger might be a good investment.


----------



## tone357 (Nov 15, 2012)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Probably just as much as you pass at 20. I don't have a fast boat but I never understood why people with slow boats ALWAYS say this. Truth if the matter is that I CAN see benefits of having a fast boat. Could you please tell me a single advantage you have with a slow boat?
> 
> Mine is better than yours & I really feel a need to justify it



Rusty you seem more than a little defensive, someone pizz in your noodles? For the record, my boat is not slow, it won't do 82, but 70 is fast enough for me. One advantage to having a slow boat, since you asked, is it will make you fish the heck out of area as opposed to ripping and running all over the lake when you could have stayed in one area and caught just as many fish. I guess when you have an 80mph boat, it's real hard to slow down and not make a wake in the no wake zone, which in turn gives tournament guys a bad reputation.


----------



## 06 SB (Nov 15, 2012)

Leave Rusty alone...he is still angry about eating crow from the BB tourny on Oconee. 

I want my boat to look the same at 16 years as it did at 6 months and the only way for me to do that is to keep it in my garage.  That means I am limited to about a 18.5 footer - so put me in the "Small boat crowd.".  I like the simplicity of no trailer brakes, a boat/trailer I can easily push around and can be towed by just about any truck.  On the lake, I do have to slow down when I encounter a big wake but that is not a big deal to me.  I fish for pleasure and not a big tournament guy.  

The best bass boat in the world is the one that is paid-in-full and in your garage.

06


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2012)

06 SB said:


> Leave Rusty alone...he is still angry about eating crow from the BB tourny on Oconee.
> 
> I want my boat to look the same at 16 years as it did at 6 months and the only way for me to do that is to keep it in my garage.  That means I am limited to about a 18.5 footer - so put me in the "Small boat crowd.".  I like the simplicity of no trailer brakes, a boat/trailer I can easily push around and can be towed by just about any truck.  On the lake, I do have to slow down when I encounter a big wake but that is not a big deal to me.  I fish for pleasure and not a big tournament guy.
> 
> ...



This is great advice. I quit fishing $100 plus tourneys, cause I started thinking about the money more than having fun. My 18.5 ft boat served me well and would go back with another. Got my current larger boat at a good deal and puts less fish in the boat. I have good friends in the bass club that extended my garage for cheap for my larger boat. I sure wish I would have done that years ago cause with the engine in one corner and the tounge in the other i had zero room to move. I have found out the older you get the slower on the water you get. 

BTW, I sure heard a lot of guys asking about Rusty at the weigh in.


----------



## tone357 (Nov 15, 2012)

06 SB said:


> Leave Rusty alone...he is still angry about eating crow from the BB tourny on Oconee.
> 
> I want my boat too look the same at 16 years as it did at 6 months and the only way for me to do that is to keep it in my garage.  That means I am limited to about a 18.5 footer - so put me in the "Small boat crowd.".  I like the simplicity of no trailer brakes, a boat/trailer I can easily push around and can be towed by just about any truck.  On the lake, I do have to slow down when I encounter a big wake but that is not a big deal to me.  I fish for pleasure and not a big tournament guy.  And, this is the biggie, mine is paid in full as well!!!
> 
> ...


SB, I agree, but disagree on a couple of points. I to try to keep my boat looking as good as possible. It too sits in the garage 5 days a week in total darkness. I disagree about not having trailer brakes and being able to tow with any truck. My first boat, an 18 footer, was towed with a 1500 Chevy truck. On one trip, I needed to stop really fast, and the rig would not stop! I had to steer my way out of an accident. That's why my next tow vehicle was a large one. I don't know what you mean by the simplicity of no trailer brakes, minimum maintenance is all that's needed. I too can easily push or pull my boat/trailer, within reason, around the garage. And I too fish for pleasure. Tournaments remind me of I-285 in Atlanta!


----------



## 06 SB (Nov 15, 2012)

We all have opinions based on our experiences.  I've had two boats with trailer brakes...both were a royal pain.  They were mainly used in salt water (Chesapeake Bay) so I am sure that contributed to the problems.  A trailer without brakes has less moving parts than one with brakes....simple.  My little Nitro is easily towed with a small truck and does not press the limit of safety.  

"Tournaments remind me of I-285 in Atlanta!"  The BEST description of tournaments ever!

06


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 15, 2012)

You better be very careful in wet weather with no trailer brakes,just about any boat will push a light truck in a panic stop.


----------



## IFISH2 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a stratos pro 201 I will sell for 3800 new 3 bank battery charger.hot foot,hydraulic jack plate with a 200 evinrude it does about 70 mph 229 646 0602


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Oct 31, 2014)

steve lee said:


> you are 1000% correct not any difference in the boats just the person standing on the front deck!!!!!



there are a ton of differences in boats.  build quality, features, stability, fish-ability, speed, rough water performance, etc etc etc.  just cause they all look the same does not mean they are.


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Nov 14, 2014)

*Four New Boat Packages....*

Don't know how deep your pockets are and how long that you intend to keep the boat, plus how often will you use it. Here are four boat that I picked at random, all new boats, motors, trailers and some additions. None are really cheap. You may be better to buy a pre-owned boat and save on the cost and get more BANG for your bucks. Good luck shoping for your dream rig. I think that people need to go back to the times of the past when all of the Pro Bass Fisherman all fished out of 18 to 19 feet Bassboats. They worked for all of us then and they will work for us now. Plus you will save money all the way around...

http://www.deckboats.com/fishing-boats/ranger-bass-boats/ranger-z118c-fusion-blue/  Year: 2015 Brand: Ranger Model: Z118c Fusion Blue Model Year: 2015 Engine: Mercury 150 Pro-XS


http://www.nitro.com/boat/?boat=3786   2015NITROZ-7 w/ 150 L OptiMax Pro XS and Trailer 
NO HAGGLE NO HASSLE™
National Price
$ 27,595*USA


http://www.skeeterboats.com/boats/bass-tzx/tzx-190#tab-1  Length Overall 18' 5"
Max H.P. 175

http://www.stratosboats.com/model.cfm?name=189VLO

Overall Hull Length  18' 9"  Maximum HP 150  $30,995*


----------



## StriperFever518VX (Nov 16, 2014)

I own and fish from a Ranger 518vx. I live 5 mins from Allatoona. It measures 19ft long and has a 200 on it top speed in the mid 60s. It drinks about 12-15 gallons of fuel every trip to the lake. I used about 1/3 of a gallon oil each trip. I like it because it fishes like a 20ft boat. But it rides a little rough on busy days like an 18 ft boat(you have really drive with both hands). I plan on selling it and already have a buyer. I personally would recommend a boat at least 20ft in length. As my next boat will be Ranger 520vx, 520c, or anything around that size.


----------



## M80 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd go with the stratos pro 200xl with a mercury pro xs. Yamaha hpdi's burn twice as much oil as a pro xs. The 294 has caught my attention but looking at the front deck it just isn't really much bigger than the 285. If I was going to stay with the 18 foot boats I would probably buy a z-7 cause they are wide and big. 

I've researched boats for 5 years and dream every year. I have an old 84 stratos with a 150 and can't wait to get back into a bigger boat. If your buying a new boat shop around. Go ride in them all.  Really and truly I like the nitro z-8. The 200 pro xs buy what I have been told produces 220 hp. The 225 pro xs had 225 hp. So if you do buy a 294 with a 200 xs that boat would fly. It's not about speed but room. I went from a blazer 202 to my stratos and it hurts bad. If your going to fish tournaments and you and your partner have 7 to 10 rods a piece trust me, you will love the 20 footers. Also the ride is so much better with a large boat. Man even these small lakes now a days get so much traffic that my little boat gets best to death. When I fish with my cousin in his super pro procraft I can't believe how good it takes on rough water. I'm just patiently waiting for The Lord to open the door to where I can get back into a large boat.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Nov 19, 2014)

If you want to check out a 294xl, your welcome to hop in mine. You won't find a better all around boat in that class IMO. It's sneaky fast with a 200. If I could get anything I wanted it would be the new v20. Love the huge deck


----------



## jonfishmacon (Nov 19, 2014)

18 foot pros 
less gas 
easy to tow 
and the biggest  plus 
is you can get back in places 21 foot boats cant


----------



## majorbanjo (Nov 19, 2014)

I sure do like my 19'6" ranger...fishes a lot bigger than my last early 2000's model 20 + foot ranger...the front deck is longer and wider and better storage.....






At rood creek (Eufaula)


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Big Dank said:


> Wow you guys really hijacked and see wrecked this thread.Some of us novice just want advice without all your personal mess.


So how do you like the boat now that you have owned it for almost two years


----------

